# Fishing with the Ghost and Slurp!



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

I've seen the Ghost lure in action on the TV show Average Angler with Glenn Pla. Him and Redfishbrian was catching some very nice snooks. Brian gave me some to try and I've since lost it somehow in all my clutter. When I did some night fishing with Mike(finsandscales) the other night Mike showed up with and handful. I thanked him and casually tossed it aside.

After not having much success that night, I toss one on the jig head. I keep working mangrove areas as Mike brings in a mid slot red. I hook up which I thought was the bottom.. then it started to slowly move on me.... but the run was slow and deliberate I'm thinking stingray. Not wanting to waste much time on a stingray we shine a light on it and it started to take off. After some careful battle on my part(8lb test,20lb leader).. in comes a very nice red on the Ghost Lure.











Poacher(sam) and I got out this morning in the LM river to avoid the 15-20mph winds. Poacher wasn't getting much until he unpack his new SLURP lure from Basss Assasin. He quickly pulls in 4 fish (2 snook, 2 reds) as I didn't get bite using an Exude at the time. I changed over to the Slurp and 2nd cast pull in a nice over slot red. Then at the same area a 28" snook. I'm not saying it was definitely the Slurp that made the difference but I wasn't arguing at the time. 




























2 new lures I've tried and got some nice fish on them... I call it a successful session of experimenting.

We ended the day with 8 reds 5 snooks ...The north wind was blowing good today, 11am the tide was even lower than the low tide mark at 8am. It must have been a negative 1 or more today.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

You could have tried shoe laces!

Awsome job Sam


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam,

Who makes that Ghost Lure? Is that Rapala's lure?

Joe


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Sam do you know if the Bass Assassin Slurp is available at stores? I checked their web site and they can be ordered. Your report is the first I've heard of this bait.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Slurp will be available at BP end of Jan early Feb. They work awesome on a 3 ot flutter hook!

AC


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

I just orderd some Slurp Shrimp, 1 in every color. Cant wait to try them out!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sam,
> 
> Who makes that Ghost Lure? Is that Rapala's lure?
> 
> Joe



No shoe laces today..thats already been done.. BF 


Joe I talked to Glenn he says the lure is sold at. Betts, Holy Mackerel, Tight Lines ..(Tampa Bay) local tackle stores...




> I just orderd some Slurp Shrimp, 1 in every color. Cant wait to try them out!


"Drunk Monkey" did the trick this time ..



> Sam do you know if the Bass Assassin Slurp is available at stores? I checked their web site and they can be ordered. Your report is the first I've heard of this bait.


I got them at my local tack store Ron... they just got them in this week so check your stores, they should have them.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks AC and Sam for the repley. I'll swing by Gander Mountian after work tommorow and see what they have.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

slurps, gulps, next will be _aaahummp!_ ;D 


New aaahummp! - They're AWESOME!  (I keed I keed)


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Funny but with the smell of some of these baits may be the name should be GAG!

Anyway got to Gander Mountian Sunday and looked over the Bass Assassin shrimp. No indication on the packageing of the Slurp name or new scent formula so I'm not sure if these were the latest product or an older version. I have not seen the Bass Assassin shrimp bait before so does anyone know if this is an all new bait or is Slurp an improvement on the existing bait? 

Baits looked good so I bought a couple packs. Next weekend I'll try out the shrimp on the reds and see what they think.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

The slurp says slurp on the package. I hunted a few pack down Saturday. But now fish on Sunday. The Tsunumi halographic minnows crushed the fish again. All trout: 3 kept, 3 shook the hook and 3 were to small. All on the minnow.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy Mackerel Tackle in Pinellas Park has a full Slurp display...can't miss 'em....and they do say "Slurp"...Dave


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I found those slurp on ebay and ordered a bunch. Went out saturday the 27th. I tore them up. 10 reds in 45 minutes. I was literally surrounded by them. What an awesome site and what a way to catch reds, when they are in school. And they all were slot size reds. I was only on the water for an hour and a half that day. My daughter was at a friends house for a sleep over then I got the call to come and get her, what a day. Anyway, those new slurp are incredible, as soon as it was in front of the fish they went nuts, I had 3-4 reds chasing it at one time, of course only one ate it. 

FISH ON!!


----------

